# When is a knife ruined?



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 12, 2016)

My former wife txt me yesterday saying she got a chip in her MAC santoku that looked like a knife. I said don't worry i'll fix it, then she sent me these pics. Be careful with butternut squash and thin knives. Do you think this knife can be saved? I'll send it to anyone that wants it. Thought you guys would enjoy these photos. The one with the chip and quarter is particularly interesting.


----------



## Kingkor (Jul 12, 2016)

I'll have it if it possible looks like a fun project


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 12, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 12, 2016)

Reaction to first photo: "If that is all that is left of it, probably not".


----------



## daveb (Jul 12, 2016)

You gotta a tip, a bottle opener and a heel. Great boutique knife!


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 12, 2016)

I imagine with a _lot_ of work you could make that into a petty, but it would never be worth the amount of effort involved.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 12, 2016)

Have her do that along the full length of the knife and sell it as a rare prototype serrated bread knife. You can sell ice cubes to penguins, so I am confident you can move this knife for $


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 12, 2016)

I'd go for a ko-santoku/kawamuki, leaving the tip to chip portion as is and making a tang of the rest.

EDIT: Ok, probably would take 5 to 10 mm of the spine off and go for a K tip. In any case, unlike a petty/filet knife, you won't have to completely put a new grind.


----------



## psfred (Jul 12, 2016)

yipes!

I'd be concerned about fractures above the divot (hard to call something the size of a quarter a chip!). No point in trying to rescue that knife, I think. Maybe convert it to something "unique", but it's done as what it was.

Butternut squash are one of the things it's a good idea to keep a beater German knife around for. Pure hell to cut with, but at least you won't knock a chunk out of the edge.

Peter


----------



## Jordanp (Jul 13, 2016)

Really not worth it could get a brand new one for not a whole lot...


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 13, 2016)

That is the perfect knife for cutting avacados around the pit. Just made you a million dollars on a startup. BOOOOM!!!!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 13, 2016)

@Jordanp while pettys are literally thrown after you, small santoku/bunka tend to be comparatively expensive - but useful.


----------



## Benuser (Jul 13, 2016)

Send it to MAC. I've seen terribly abused knives who got replaced by major brands.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 13, 2016)

Benuser said:


> Send it to MAC. I've seen terribly abused knives who got replaced by major brands.



Good one Ben. I will try


----------



## Jordanp (Jul 13, 2016)

While not being the Mac you can get a replacement tojiro same size for 43 USD...


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 16, 2016)

It's a chicken notch!



Mucho Bocho said:


> Tanner, yea the semi circle on one of the blades. If it's not commonly known as a chicken notch, from here fourth it shall be.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 17, 2016)

hahaha tj. 

I doubt mac will replace it those knives ship with a note that says specifically not to use on hard foods something similar to what Koki sends from JCK no? Either way, I heard their NA reps are really nice but...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 17, 2016)

tjangula said:


> It's a chicken notch!



Good one T


----------

